# JD #31 Auger Test



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is a pic of my old JD #31 Auger it takes a 2-9/16 ID bit like a Danuser.



<img src="http://pages.sbcglobal.net/duke.snider/tractor/no31_digger.jpg">


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Why is the IMG disabled?No 31 Auger


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like it will do the trick! How's the drilling going? I'm up in SE Nebraska and have been trying to build fence for the past few days. Ground is pretty cold, but no frost. Dug pretty good once I put new teeth on the auger. I use a Farmstar Model 500 with a 14" auger - works real well for corners. The old 8N runs it real smooth.


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I haven't started yet this year. I only have a 14" JD auger bit and it got old in hurry backfilling holes last year. So I drew up some some CAD plans and had an adapter made to get down to a 2" ID auger. I purchased a lighter duty Farmstar 12" auger. Should result in about 1/2 the hole fillin! 

Woulda preferred a Danuser auger bit but I just don't run into em at auctions. They are truly heavy duty and the new ones are big $$$

Also have to cut some hedge (Osage Orange) off the farm for corner posts and the big line posts. For those of you that don't know that wood is really hard and will last over 30 years in the ground. 

Fordfarm if your are in SE Nebraska you aren't to far away as the crow flies!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pics! I have Land Pride PD25 PHD myself. I edited your first post so your picture shows.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

"Also have to cut some hedge (Osage Orange) off the farm for corner posts and the big line posts. For those of you that don't know that wood is really hard and will last over 30 years in the ground. "


It will last even longer if you "season" the post about 3 years first! I could show you some Hedge posts that were put in the ground in the 1890's that have never been replaced and are still good! I was just out this morning cutting corners and line posts. Only cut 3 corners and 6 lines for now, but there are plenty more out there. I was all set to plant them when I broke a u-joint on the PHD. First trouble I've had with it. I bought it new for $1.20 five years ago, so I guess I got my money's worth!

My wife is from north of Trenton MO (rural Spickard).
Except for the John Deere, That could be me in your photo! The hills and trees even look close, except you don't have the cedar trees like I do!


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Fordfarm,

Thanks for the info. That explains why I see piles of those hedge logs at my neighbors. Your wife prolly knows my area. I am close to Marcelene/Bucklin. I have few cedars, they are starting to make a comeback. Im' trying to get rid of Honey Locust (thorn), Elm and Ironwood. The thorns are a real bear to work with.

My goal/interest is to manage habitat for deer and turkey plus hay for my dear neighbor and rent out bottom to grow corn for the nearby alcohol plant.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - stay on top of those cedars! They can take over things in just 2-3 years! My problem is the guy who owned this farm before me didn't keep them in check, so now I have 30 years of infestation to take care of! Those Locust and Elm make good firewood - guys around here are paying to cut them. Good luck!


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Ironwood also goes by another name, Piss Elm :hide: enough said! Wouldn't want to burn it in your fireplace!

Fresh thorns off a thorn tree burn fast almost like gasoline.


----------

